# No trad women??



## willis88 (May 24, 2011)

Hello, I guess I should take a moment to introduce myself. I'm a 23 year old young man from the mid-west...I latched on to the trad look about a year ago...(yes, I admit it, I became Interested in it because it was trendy...but that said, when intoduced to it, I fell in love, I plan to dress like this until the end of my days).

But my question is, dressing "Trad" really, really seems to repel most of the girls in my small town, which isn't that big a deal...but frustrating none the less for a young man.......

Tell me gentlemen, reassure me in my young woes, Are their women out hear that appreciate this particular taste in clothing and life style? :smile:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

What kind of trad are talking here? Throw up a picture or 2. I know that Jovan has a lovely girlfriend, so it hasn't been a problem for him. I'm certainly a fan of my girlfriend, as well.

Anyway, welcome to the forum!


----------



## willis88 (May 24, 2011)

No Pics readily available...(It seems my picture is taken at the worst times lol) I tend towards a late fifties early sixties type look...not a whole lot of GTH type stuff...but some sneaks in occasionally. Today for example I wore, a yellow OCBD, a black tie, a black cardigan, grey and black window pane pants and black, yellow socks and black weejuns...if that gives ya an idea


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

willis88 said:


> Are their women out hear that appreciate this particular taste in clothing and life style? :smile:


No, sorry.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Now....forget about the khakis and OCBDs, get you some Ed Hardy 'dress' t-shirts and things will start looking up in the ladies department. Luckily, I found my wife before going too trad.


----------



## AncientMadder (Apr 21, 2011)

willis88, It's hard to say without a pic but with all that yellow and black it sounds like you'd look like a giant bee. I can't imagine a a black cardigan and a black tie with a yellow shirt and yellow socks looking very flattering on anyone.

Maybe it's your particular execution that's not well received?

I'd say the style has to appear natural and flattering on you and never come off as costumey. And as a young, 23 year old dude, make sure you're not dressing and acting like an old geezer. That won't appeal to women your age. You're young. You should look (and act) youthful.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I think you can easily get away with khakis, ocbd or polo shirt and still attract young ladies. The outfit you describe sounds alot more like costume than what I would call trad. With all due respect to gth pants/jackets, trad (to me) is somewhat low key and is stylish because of it. Just my $0.02. Hopefully some of the big guns will be by shortly with their comments.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Whatever that outfit you described is, it's not trad. Slim chinos, blue ocbd, topsiders, and a stick to beat the women off with.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Well my wife likes seeing me in my OCBD's, chinos and penny loafers and in a feminine way she dresses in the "Trad look," but then we both grew up in the 1950's and early 1960's and largely acquired the look back then. Given the longevity of the trend, it must be style vs fashion. If you, to any degree, feel you are having to force the look, don't do it. An air of self assurance is what a man can wear that proves most attractive to women!


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Picture! :icon_cheers: Picture! :icon_cheersicture!:aportnoy:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

willis88 said:


> No Pics readily available...(It seems my picture is taken at the worst times lol) I tend towards a late fifties early sixties type look...not a whole lot of GTH type stuff...but some sneaks in occasionally. Today for example I wore, a yellow OCBD, a black tie, a black cardigan, grey and black window pane pants and black, yellow socks and black weejuns...if that gives ya an idea


Yikes.

Just remember that none of the clothes matter if you aren't using the most Trad toilet paper...


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have to agree with those who feel the get-up you described sounds more like a costume. Yellow and black is not a flattering combo to begin with. At your age I would suggest _never_ wearing GTH items. Gotta pay your dues for that--otherwise just looks goofy. As suggested by others, nice well-fitting khakis, quality ocbds or even pinpoints, polos, Sperry's and you will look neat and well put together. Also, at 23--I would avoid the cardigan in favor of a v-neck or crew-neck. Frankly, the percentage of women your age who have the taste or point of reference to appreciate trad clothing will be small. Most probably won't even know what you are trying to do. Women tend to look for different things in men's clothing than men do. Just another thing to figure out.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> What kind of trad are talking here? Throw up a picture or 2. I know that Jovan has a lovely girlfriend, so it hasn't been a problem for him. I'm certainly a fan of my girlfriend, as well.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the forum!


To be fair, the first thing she saw me in was a polo and jeans. 

She doesn't mind most of my "trad" stuff though... apart from the green madras sport coat.



statboy said:


> Now....forget about the khakis and OCBDs, get you some Ed Hardy 'dress' t-shirts and things will start looking up in the ladies department. Luckily, I found my wife before going too trad.


I'm not sure they'd be the kind of ladies he would want. 



maxnharry said:


> I think you can easily get away with khakis, ocbd or polo shirt and still attract young ladies. The outfit you describe sounds alot more like costume than what I would call trad. With all due respect to gth pants/jackets, trad (to me) is somewhat low key and is stylish because of it. Just my $0.02. Hopefully some of the big guns will be by shortly with their comments.


Exactly.



Trip English said:


> Whatever that outfit you described is, it's not trad. Slim chinos, blue ocbd, topsiders, and a stick to beat the women off with.


The girlfriend loves me in that combo.



eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well my wife likes seeing me in my OCBD's, chinos and penny loafers and in a feminine way she dresses in the "Trad look," but then we both grew up in the 1950's and early 1960's and largely acquired the look back then. Given the longevity of the trend, it must be style vs fashion. If you, to any degree, feel you are having to force the look, don't do it. An air of self assurance is what a man can wear that proves most attractive to women!


Good advice.



Saltydog said:


> I have to agree with those who feel the get-up you described sounds more like a costume. Yellow and black is not a flattering combo to begin with. At your age I would suggest _never_ wearing GTH items. Gotta pay your dues for that--otherwise just looks goofy. As suggested by others, nice well-fitting khakis, quality ocbds or even pinpoints, polos, Sperry's and you will look neat and well put together. Also, at 23--I would avoid the cardigan in favor of a v-neck or crew-neck. Frankly, the percentage of women your age who have the taste or point of reference to appreciate trad clothing will be small. Most probably won't even know what you are trying to do. Women tend to look for different things in men's clothing than men do. Just another thing to figure out.


I have to agree with everything you said apart from the embargo on cardigans. Every girl I knew in high school and college loved mine.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Since I wasn't born trad(I'm not old money or WASP) I don't always dress trad. I like classic clothes and I also like to work out. Many ladies like muscles and guys who are confident. Perhaps you're not confident when dressed trad. Some ladies like GTH items on men. 

I mean, preppy girls exist and they like preppy boys.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

You know what it is...








seanmj said:


> willis88, It's hard to say without a pic but with all that yellow and black it sounds like you'd look like a giant bee. I can't imagine a a black cardigan and a black tie with a yellow shirt and yellow socks looking very flattering on anyone.
> 
> Maybe it's your particular execution that's not well received?
> 
> I'd say the style has to appear natural and flattering on you and never come off as costumey. And as a young, 23 year old dude, make sure you're not dressing and acting like an old geezer. That won't appeal to women your age. You're young. You should look (and act) youthful.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

randomdude said:


> You know what it is...


I was thinking more along the lines of this, starting about .10. However, if this were this case, I doubt women would be a problem.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Start simple. A good primer can be found here:

https://putthison.com/post/712103418/the-essential-mans-wardrobe-perhaps-the-most

Then just be your self and the right girl will come along. I met the love of my life almost 20 years ago in a biology lab class. You never know where love will find you....


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

willis88 said:


> Today for example I wore, a yellow OCBD, a black tie, a black cardigan, grey and black window pane pants and black, yellow socks and black weejuns...if that gives ya an idea


Whatchu talkin bout Willis!?

Brian


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

R0ME0 said:


> Since I wasn't born trad(I'm not old money or WASP) I don't always dress trad. I like classic clothes and I also like to work out. Many ladies like muscles and guys who are confident. Perhaps you're not confident when dressed trad. Some ladies like GTH items on men.
> 
> I mean, preppy girls exist and they like preppy boys.


I'd argue that confidence and a good personality are the most important things above muscles or even looks. You could be really skinny or even quite the opposite and snag a wonderful person if you have the right attitude. It happens all the time.

I'm not rationalising anything, I swear. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

I noticed the same thing. It repels them, but I view this as actually good since it enables me to avoid the whole trap of what it is they all want us to go running after constantly; I don't quite get what women want and so long as I am happy with the look am not going to begin worrying about such frivolities. Thinking of this now it is as if Trad gives us a decent filter to relieve ourselves of the extraneous pressures that these nippy social details seem to get us entangled in. I'd much rather feel comfort with the fellows in the Smart Turnout ad to the right than with the kind of females that have a revulsion to the trad look, which is to say about almost all of them.

That said, I do wonder why Trad, being hot right now, has been so male-centric for so long. All the males watch each other. They observe and know the 'look' and they love it. It's all about being a man. And very little of it involves the ladies. Sometimes you will get it, in an LL Bean or Lands End catalog, but just as often you will not. Look at the ladies selections at O'Connells. Or Brooks Brothers for that matter. Not very Trad, for the most part. Quite often it's fashion-forward. While here in our male land we have this large Trad playland: the 80s prep look, the late 50s / early 60s Camelot "New Look" and the 50s frat look, the late 60s / early 70s Mod look, the 60s/70s campus look, the Lindy look, the high WASP look, really so many Looks to play with and step into. But the women? Not so much. Most clothiers that we call "Trad" are for men. There aren't any for women. Most of the men who are bona fide Trad usually don't have Trad-looking women: that is, the guy with the Take Ivy look who has it down is not with a Take Ivy gal, now is he? No, but he knows another Take Ivy when he sees one. I wonder what this is all about.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Found one...










They sure don't make them like they used to!!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That's a sturdy woman.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Good kind to have, especially in cold climates.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Flip Richards said:


> Most clothiers that we call "Trad" are for men. There aren't any for women.


Lily Pulitzer, baby. Reigning in the ninth circle of Go to Hell.

Regards,


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Flip, you may be right, but I like the way my gal dresses nonetheless. She is always stylish.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

R0ME0 said:


> I like classic clothes and I also like to work out. Many ladies like muscles and guys who are confident. Perhaps you're not confident


YO....ADRIAN!!!!!! Hooah.:cool2:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

If they even exist, I'm not sure I'd be attracted to a completely 'trad' girl - I'm picturing one in saddle shoes, an ankle length skirt and a cardigan....not exactly the best mental image! 

I'm not opposed to giving women a little more leeway to venture into the 'fashion' arena, ever so slightly, if done tastefully. I'm speaking in reference to some of my good lady friends - classic dressers overall, but with just enough fashion-y elements to not come off looking much older than a recent college grad should. Typical wear might include a PRL polo, tasteful dark designer jeans (no fades, painted-on wrinkles etc) sperrys, and a patagonia pullover. Also, a fair amount of J. Crew items and Lilly dresses mixed in. 

I'm more into the traditional looks for my own clothing, but I'm not convinced that 100% hardcore trad is a good thing for the ladies.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> That's a sturdy woman.


Obviously lettered in field hockey and softball!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Flip Richards said:


> I noticed the same thing. It repels them, but I view this as actually good since it enables me to avoid the whole trap of what it is they all want us to go running after constantly; I don't quite get what women want and so long as I am happy with the look am not going to begin worrying about such frivolities. Thinking of this now it is as if Trad gives us a decent filter to relieve ourselves of the extraneous pressures that these nippy social details seem to get us entangled in. I'd much rather feel comfort with the fellows in the Smart Turnout ad to the right than with the kind of females that have a revulsion to the trad look, which is to say about almost all of them.
> 
> That said, I do wonder why Trad, being hot right now, has been so male-centric for so long. All the males watch each other. They observe and know the 'look' and they love it. It's all about being a man. And very little of it involves the ladies. Sometimes you will get it, in an LL Bean or Lands End catalog, but just as often you will not. Look at the ladies selections at O'Connells. Or Brooks Brothers for that matter. Not very Trad, for the most part. Quite often it's fashion-forward. While here in our male land we have this large Trad playland: the 80s prep look, the late 50s / early 60s Camelot "New Look" and the 50s frat look, the late 60s / early 70s Mod look, the 60s/70s campus look, the Lindy look, the high WASP look, really so many Looks to play with and step into. But the women? Not so much. Most clothiers that we call "Trad" are for men. There aren't any for women. Most of the men who are bona fide Trad usually don't have Trad-looking women: that is, the guy with the Take Ivy look who has it down is not with a Take Ivy gal, now is he? No, but he knows another Take Ivy when he sees one. I wonder what this is all about.


In reading the above quotation, I find it to be hauntingly reminiscent of receiving a cyber-gram, straight from Devil's Island and am left wondering...now where did I put that fly rod(!)?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Obviously lettered in field hockey and softball!!


My kinda girl!


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

More preppy than trad but has many of the trad elements


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Leggs too skinny,

I like mine better!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think she's cute. But no, no match for my girl.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Traditional










Contemporary


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Be still my heart! Muscular legs in riding boots . . . 


And I agree with Wouldashoulda and Jovan. The proper figure for a woman should to some small degree resemble a trampoline. If it doesn't bounce, what fun is it?


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

I think the idea of a "trad" women odd. Most of the elements of hard core trad are very masculine and trace their roots back to (for arguments sake lets just say) ~1960. A women should have a little more glitz and all the curves God intended her to have. That in at least some part goes against what trad is all about. I don't consider myself whole heartedly trad, but I see it much like the dinner suit, serving as a simple and timeless backdrop to let my wife's beauty shine. This of course is contradicted by my Southern tendency towards GTH and my love of fine (frivolous) details. 

My second point (1960) was to look at who the original "trads" had on there arms in the day. I think you will find a simple and timeless woman, but not plain.

Personally, my tastes are strongly Southern prep with a bit of European class and glitz thrown in.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Just out of (sincere) curiosity, could someone define --as specifically as possible-- "trad" vs. "preppy" dressing for a woman? Current/contemporary photos would be especially helpful to illustrate each category.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

This has to be the only corner of the internet where so much attention is being paid to clothes _on_ women. It's a credit to our collective chivalry.

And, for the record, I think that the girls listed just above are toward the "prep" end of the spectrum and, while she might label herself otherwise, Muffy may be the closest thing to a trad woman available for reference. She has the curmudgeon thing down at least.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I continue to admire the wondrous rightness and versatility of the good ol' OCBD


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Trip English said:


> And, for the record, I think that the girls listed just above are toward the "prep" end of the spectrum and, while she might label herself otherwise, Muffy may be the closest thing to a trad woman available for reference. She has the curmudgeon thing down at least.


 I concur. It might just be an age thing, but Muffy's clothes (and attitude in general) are much more trad than any of the girls frequently featured on Unabashedly Prep.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trad women sail!!

I tend to marry them.

Stink pot driving women are better rented!!


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I think the issue is with the personality of the wearer of the clothing. Unfortunately, it has received a bad rap at times as stuffy or boring. I've even heard the term dorky used. Just make sure that you continue to develop character and panache. If you haven't acquired any vices yet, consider picking up one or two such as drink.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> Traditional


WHO IS THIS WOMAN AND WHERE CAN I MEET HER?!


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the way this thread has been going, but I think it was started by a troll (who hasn't been back since lighting the fire)


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Willis88 (OP)
Confidence goes a long way when chasing women. Dress in a style that favors you, then befriend women and talk to them often. Start with women you know of any age. They always know some cute girl your age. Meet their girl friends. Get involved with clubs and social groups. Go to parties, churches, other people's weddings and gatherings. If you are awkward or shy, find an excuse to approach & talk to one woman every day. Start by saying hi and asking simple questions. A friendly manner will carry you far. Eventually it gets easy to approach any woman that looks appealing, anywhere. If the conversation goes well, get the phone number & set up a lunch. You will hear a lot of no, for a while, and then it gets easy to hear yes. 

Try it. You'll like it. It's more fun than learning to fish, and more entertaining.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Perhaps not _more_ fun than learning to fish but certainly _as much_ fun.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

BorderBandit said:


> WHO IS THIS WOMAN AND WHERE CAN I MEET HER?!


 I don't know, but I love her. That picture is nearly "kate upton doing the dougie" video good (youtube it, trust me).


maxnharry said:


> I like the way this thread has been going, but I think it was started by a troll (who hasn't been back since lighting the fire)


Ya, I realized after I posted that this guy was definitely a troll, but I'm 100% good with the thread


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I take it the women prefer the Ivy League look.


(I apologize to whomever I stole this from)


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Trip English said:


> And, for the record, I think that the girls listed just above are toward the "prep" end of the spectrum and, while she might label herself otherwise, Muffy may be the closest thing to a trad woman available for reference. She has the curmudgeon thing down at least.


I see what you mean Trip, and don't get me wrong when I say this as I like reading her blog, but her taste in sporty hiking boots and polar fleece jackets seem pretty far from what I think of when I think of trad.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

willis88 said:


> dressing "Trad" really, really seems to repel most of the girls in my small town


Have you ever seen the pierced, tattooed, cleavage exploding out their tops women out there? Most young girls have no idea of what to wear. My daughter doesn't get out the door without my approval. My son goes to Jesuit school. So, he wears Khakis and a tie every day. I don't have to worry about him.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

tinytim said:


> Have you ever seen the pierced, tattooed, cleavage exploding out their tops women out there? Most young girls have no idea of what to wear. My daughter doesn't get out the door without my approval. My son goes to Jesuit school. So, he wears Khakis and a tie every day. I don't have to worry about him.


I do not envy the father of a daughter these days.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm more concerned with the 9 year old girls acting and dressing like they're 17. That's just plain frightening.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

God help me, I have one on the way. This exact topic has occupied much of my time lately. I take solace in the idea that a young lady with a classy mother and a good relationship with her (classic/timeless) father, will turn out to be a classic lady. I'm quite sure our daughter will turn out to be a preppy little Bell....plenty of worries there in and of itself I guess.



hookem12387 said:


> I do not envy the father of a daughter these days.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

So long as you and her mother maintain veto powers over whatever the little darling thinks she wants to wear, you should be fine. And if she's your first--well, one rarely ever has to worry about the eldest child.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I'm more concerned with the 9 year old girls acting and dressing like they're 17. That's just plain frightening.


This of course is the biggest problem: it's not enough to have the teenagers dress like sluts, you have to let the third-grader dress like one too. It's all quite vile

Back on point:

"Trad" is not, at it's heart, about 3/2 rolls, tweed, or the perfect collar role. Those are just instantiations of trad-dom, things that happen to go in a category of which they are not the end-all and be-all. Trad---which is an abbreviation for "traditional," let's recall---is about appreciating and preserving classic and timeless things that have been bestowed upon by our ancestors and that our children deserve to have passed on to them. It means not running around like a headless chicken in the storm of fads, but instead relying on solid principles of dignity and quality.

In the arena of men's clothing, there are some things that meet the test (3/2 jackets, macclesfield ties, good collar rolls) and some things that don't (polyester). But at the same time, there are multiple examples of the good things: a spittalsfield tie is just as good as a macclesfield. The same thing goes for women's clothes. A woman who dresses with care, restraint, and dignity, allowing herself to be guided by classic examples, can do quite well. It will take a little more work, since women's fashion is so changeable and has endured more bad, bad experiments. But the conservative skirt suit, the a-line dress, the pencil skirt, these things simply look good and will continue to look good. And really, that's enough.


----------



## willis88 (May 24, 2011)

maxnharry said:


> I like the way this thread has been going, but I think it was started by a troll (who hasn't been back since lighting the fire)


sorry, lol no I'm not a troll, i've just been busy...I do appreciate all the great advice thou...I agree with some of you...maybe it is time to drop the cardigans hahaha... I also don't want to give the impression that I'm at home crying over having no girl...I'm not, zi have bigger fish to fry...

but it is an interesting topic, that happens to relate to myself...as a follow up question to everyone...Do you think that geographic location would have anything to do with women being more or less accepting of a more trad look?

I mean I live in a very small mid-western town


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Again, it depends on what you take "trad" to be. From your initial description it sounded like you took "trad" to mean something very different from a lot of the other young men on this forum. The heart of the look is just khakis, oxford shirts, and loafers. Substitute boat shoes for most of the college age guys. That outfit is so unremarkable it would fly in any town for any man of any age. 

When you start to add some of the fancies of the tradition, such as bow ties, madras, reds, needlepoint, tweeds, etc. that you might get a look here and there. With these items I think geography does play a role. There's absolutely nothing out of the ordinary about madras or reds where I live in southern new england/nyc. I've seen electricians on job sites wearing madras shorts in the summer.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Trip English said:


> When you start to add some of the fancies of the tradition, such as bow ties, madras, reds, needlepoint, tweeds, etc. that you might get a look here and there. With these items I think geography does play a role.


Agreed. Here in Dallas, any of the above-mentioned items attract an odd stare or two whenever I wear them. Strangely, though, I have seen a lot of madras over the past 2-3 summers, both plaid and patchwork.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

On the other hand, in L.A. you'd have to be wearing a polar bear rug and sporting a top hat to get any attention at all!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not sure if this is dated advice but, perhaps it is. When the wife and I first met and dated almost 40 years ago, I regularly wore chinos, OCBD's and penny loafers or long wings (depending on the season). However, I think she preferred me in a flight suit? Now I am left wondering...am I married to a Trad woman or an Air Force Groupie? :icon_scratch:


----------



## willis88 (May 24, 2011)

Trip English said:


> Again, it depends on what you take "trad" to be. From your initial description it sounded like you took "trad" to mean something very different from a lot of the other young men on this forum. The heart of the look is just khakis, oxford shirts, and loafers. Substitute boat shoes for most of the college age guys. That outfit is so unremarkable it would fly in any town for any man of any age.
> 
> When you start to add some of the fancies of the tradition, such as bow ties, madras, reds, needlepoint, tweeds, etc. that you might get a look here and there. With these items I think geography does play a role. There's absolutely nothing out of the ordinary about madras or reds where I live in southern new england/nyc. I've seen electricians on job sites wearing madras shorts in the summer.


I agree, the clothes are usually a bit more somber than the clothes I discribed originally, but I do like to play around a bit lol


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

> Traditional


For what it's worth, if you're going to get into this: page 3 of the Astor & Black Womens Boutique has this down. (Skirt instead of shorts, but it's basically the same look):


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

An attractive woman in shorts and knee socks is the most sophisticated form of *hot* I know of, especially with a couple of blouse buttons left undone.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

willis88 said:


> I agree, the clothes are usually a bit more somber than the clothes I discribed originally, but I do like to play around a bit lol


 No offence, but the outfit you described sounds ugly, trad or not.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Titus_A said:


> Back on point:
> 
> "Trad" is not, at it's heart, about 3/2 rolls, tweed, or the perfect collar role. Those are just instantiations of trad-dom, things that happen to go in a category of which they are not the end-all and be-all. Trad---which is an abbreviation for "traditional," let's recall---is about appreciating and preserving classic and timeless things that have been bestowed upon by our ancestors and that our children deserve to have passed on to them. It means not running around like a headless chicken in the storm of fads, but instead relying on solid principles of dignity and quality.
> 
> In the arena of men's clothing, there are some things that meet the test (3/2 jackets, macclesfield ties, good collar rolls) and some things that don't (polyester). But at the same time, there are multiple examples of the good things: a spittalsfield tie is just as good as a macclesfield. The same thing goes for women's clothes. A woman who dresses with care, restraint, and dignity, allowing herself to be guided by classic examples, can do quite well. It will take a little more work, since women's fashion is so changeable and has endured more bad, bad experiments. But the conservative skirt suit, the a-line dress, the pencil skirt, these things simply look good and will continue to look good. And really, that's enough.


Thank you. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> I don't know, but I love her. That picture is nearly "kate upton doing the dougie" video good (youtube it, trust me).


Oh - my - god. My two most favorite things in the world at once.


----------



## Baldwin (Jun 29, 2010)

tinytim said:


> Have you ever seen the pierced, tattooed, cleavage exploding out their tops women out there? Most young girls have no idea of what to wear. My daughter doesn't get out the door without my approval. My son goes to Jesuit school. So, he wears Khakis and a tie every day. I don't have to worry about him.


I went to a similar school run by Marianists. He'll come around, but don't lose hope when he has a beard and lots of denim.


----------

